# Ehiem 2215 for 29gal.



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

does any one here try about Ehiem classic 2215 for their 29 gal., i saw some thread about this but haven't seen any update. i remove the fluval from my list cause i saw many bad comments about it, and also with Ehiem Ecco 2231. My 29gal. tanks is fully planted i dont want to see my Plants like blowing with the wind, i just want a right flow not a turbalance flow. So anybody here try the Ehiem 2215 on thier 29gal.? any input will appreciated  thanks


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Eheim Classics come with quick disconnects which allow you to adjust your flow to your liking. Classics are highly recommend as you will see. I have a 2213 on a 10g full blast, just for you to keep in mind, it is rated for a 66g max....


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i already PM the seller about the Quick Disconect stuff


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I use a 2215 for a 46g bowfront. It's maybe a bit small for current but does a great job at filtration. I think it would be just about right for a 29g.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

but most hobbyist that has a 29 gal. is using Ehiem 2213 classic,


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Don't worry about it. I use a 2213 and an Odyssea CFS 4 on my 20L and the current isn't too bad. Once the bacteria settle in the flow will slow down, IME.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

thanks raul


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

I use a 2213 on my 30 gallon cube and it's just the right size. Best of luck with your tank.


----------



## Lono (Aug 15, 2006)

I use a 2215 on my 30 and the output is pretty mild.
I also use a AC 80, but w/ your tank lenght the 2215 would be perfect.
I personally would get an XP2 just beacuse it's easier to clean and you can adjust the output at the spraybar.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I blow you all out of the water! I have a 2217 on my 29 gallon and find the flow to fine at full blast. When brand new or very clean it will be a little high but in a couple weeks the flow will slow, as already mentioned. One trick, if the flow is to strong for your liking, drill the holes in the spray bar larger. The flow remains the same but the velocity slows, meaning less plant shipping current. I moded a length of green eheim plastic intake tubing to form a very poor looking flared output. The tubing bends easily when dunked in boiling water and stays in position when cool.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I got a 2217 on the 37. Flow is at about 1/3 output. 

I have a 2213 on the 10. About 1/2 output.

I have a 2213 on the 15. Full blast.


----------



## Lono (Aug 15, 2006)

Just for the record....classic Eheim filters are a total nighmare compared to the Rena Xp series and the Eheim Pro's. Without the media trays cleaning the filters becomes quite the project. When compared to the Rena XP's the Classics start to look silly.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Lono said:


> Just for the record....classic Eheim filters are a total nighmare compared to the Rena Xp series and the Eheim Pro's. Without the media trays cleaning the filters becomes quite the project. When compared to the Rena XP's the Classics start to look silly.


Though that's true, placing the media- biorings, "gravel", etc. in media mesh bags, and then into the canister "basket" helps making the maintenance easier for the Eheims.

-John N.


----------



## Lono (Aug 15, 2006)

John N. said:


> Though that's true, placing the media- biorings, "gravel", etc. in media mesh bags, and then into the canister "basket" helps making the maintenance easier for the Eheims.
> 
> -John N.


Very true.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

so whats the best of the best?


----------

